# tools used to cut case metal?



## warup89 (Mar 23, 2008)

I've always wanted to modify my TT soprano, and i've seen some people cutting their case for better cable managing and other stuff, i really want to do that kind of modding to my case but i dont know exactly what would be the appropriate tools.


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 23, 2008)

use a dremel or a angle grinder


----------



## JacKz5o (Mar 23, 2008)

Dremels are pretty popular for case modding.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 23, 2008)

plasma cutter 


your best bet, actually, would be to pick up a good quality dremel kit, one that has a good assortment of attachments and bits.

other options are jigsaws, or hack saws, also.

If you have access to an air compressor, there are also pneumatic saws, cutters and grinders that are also highly effective.


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 23, 2008)

i use an angle grinder i love those things


----------



## warup89 (Mar 23, 2008)

imperialreign said:


> plasma cutter
> 
> 
> your best bet, actually, would be to pick up a good quality dremel kit, one that has a good assortment of attachments and bits.
> ...



haha you are talking to a guy here that lives in an apt. with access to an electrical socket on my patio , i think a dremel would be my best bet.

-thank guys


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 23, 2008)

warup89 said:


> haha you are talking to a guy here that lives in an apt. with access to an electrical socket on my patio , i think a dremel would be my best bet.
> 
> -thank guys



hey, if the neighbors don't mind the noise, you can always pick up a small air compressor.  Do your test run at 3AM, though - gotta make sure everyone around you is asleep, first.


----------



## Spacegoast (Mar 23, 2008)

i would also use a drill with a good bi-metal hole saw kit to cut holes for cable management


----------



## intel igent (Mar 23, 2008)

Spacegoast said:


> i would also use a drill with a good bi-metal hole saw kit to cut holes for cable management



+1 on this 

you can also use a jigsaw/dremmel

those are the most common, widely used tools

i find angle grinders to be too bulky for most pc mods


----------



## Hawk1 (Mar 23, 2008)

If using a dremel, make sure you use the Carbon reinforced cutting wheels. The regular cutting wheels tend to shatter and their pieces will go flying (hence, also, make sure you dont take any chances and *protect your eyes*).


----------



## intel igent (Mar 23, 2008)

Hawk1 said:


> If using a dremel, make sure you use the Carbon reinforced cutting wheels. The regular cutting wheels tend to shatter and their pieces will go flying (hence, also, make sure you dont take any chances and *protect your eyes*).



+1 on the reinforced discs

what fun is modding with safety gear? takes the excitement out of it! 

^J/K about the safety gear


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2008)

Dremel and a drill.  If you get a dremel get one with multi speed like the dial type as you probably find a load of other stuff other than comp case to do stuff with.


----------



## imperialreign (Mar 23, 2008)

AsRock said:


> Dremel and a drill.  If you get a dremel get one with multi speed like the dial type as you probably find a load of other stuff other than comp case to do stuff with.



multi speed is a definite, as you'll sometimes need to vary the speed based on the bit and the type and thickness of the metal.

1-speed dremels, IMO, aren't truly useful.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 23, 2008)

a variable speed definately helps, especially if youre just starting to use a dremmel. it helps you get used to how it "works"


----------



## Kreij (Mar 23, 2008)

For holes use drill bits or hole saws (of the appropriate type for what you are cutting)
For detail work use a Dremel tool.
For large openings, use drill bits to create start point holes and use a sawzall to make the long cuts. Finish to exact dimensions with a hand-held grinder. You can make clamp on jigs to keep you from overshooting the lines you want to keep.

Plan in advance what you want to do, so you are not scratching your head and looking for tools.

If you are not fussy, use a graphite tooled chain saw.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 23, 2008)

Dremel or a Craftsman/BlackandDecker version of it. All three are high quality with an assortment of parts for them. good luck and we want to see pics!!!


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 23, 2008)

intel igent said:


> +1 on this
> 
> you can also use a jigsaw/dremmel
> 
> ...



wel worked for my watercooling case


----------



## intel igent (Mar 23, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> wel worked for my watercooling case



Never said they don't work brother  just that I find them to be bulky and harder to use, especially for small mods and first time modders


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 23, 2008)

i know and it damaged the paint allot


----------



## intel igent (Mar 23, 2008)

Morgoth said:


> i know and it damaged the paint allot



i lay some masking tape down before i get to cutting to help protect the paint


----------



## TechnicalFreak (Mar 23, 2008)

warup89 said:


> haha you are talking to a guy here that lives in an apt. with access to an electrical socket on my patio , i think a dremel would be my best bet.
> 
> -thank guys



I know a plasma cutter that runs on 110/220, it's called "Kempo Cut" (Finnish brand - Kempi).
Used it back at school for cutting thru stuff, really impressive. They did however have a bigger one that ran on 380v capable of cutting thru titanium (seriously, it could..)..


But back to topic. I agree with the rest, a Dremel would be the perfect tool. I have a Dremel myself, but need new "discs" (can't find the english word, sorry..).


----------



## AsRock (Mar 23, 2008)

TechnicalFreak said:


> I know a plasma cutter that runs on 110/220, it's called "Kempo Cut" (Finnish brand - Kempi).
> Used it back at school for cutting thru stuff, really impressive. They did however have a bigger one that ran on 380v capable of cutting thru titanium (seriously, it could..)..
> 
> 
> But back to topic. I agree with the rest, a Dremel would be the perfect tool. I have a Dremel myself, but need new "discs" (can't find the english word, sorry..).



Cut Off wheels number 420 if i remember right.  Or you can get the more exspenive ones but my self never liked them as much.

All so i use them till 1/2 there origanel size as when there smaller there good for makning smaller holes and such.

Mines the Dremel 400 Series XPR had a nice case with it with some other stuff which came in handy too.

http://www.dremel.com/en-us/tools/tool-detail.htm?H=188091&G=66981&I=69673


----------



## Morgoth (Mar 24, 2008)

intel igent said:


> i lay some masking tape down before i get to cutting to help protect the paint



i did that to but to mutch heat and it melted  anny ways i still have to paint it black


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2008)

If you have a few extra bucks and figure you may do a window kit or two , might I suggest something like this.

http://toolsandmore.us/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=1095

When I used to install sunroofs, we just drilled a hole and used an air powered version, but boy are they a dream to use. Much like a jigsaw in its flexibility and ability to cut tight turns.

Be sure to mask it off then draw a line and cut it out! the all metal head will scratch durring the cutting , but blue painters tape was enough to keep a auto paintjob in great shape!


----------



## warup89 (Mar 24, 2008)

well i just got back from work and im stunned for the variety of tools that can be used, right now i plan to make cable managing holes & cut-off clean holes for my fans, which i think a saw-hole wouldnt be big enough to cut a hole for a 120mm fan [unless im wrong].


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 24, 2008)

warup89 said:


> well i just got back from work and im stunned for the variety of tools that can be used, right now i plan to make cable managing holes & cut-off clean holes for my fans, which i think a saw-hole wouldnt be big enough to cut a hole for a 120mm fan [unless im wrong].



they do sell holesaws that big , but usually they come with a premium pricetag.

http://www.thermalfx.com/merchant2/...de=HS120M&Category_Code=FANTOOLS&Store_Code=T

Short trip to google shopping lead to that...not too bad in price. Google it and look around!


----------



## Namslas90 (Mar 24, 2008)

Almost any holesaw will work just back them up with a 2X4;

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=holesaw&Submit=Go


----------



## intel igent (Mar 24, 2008)

the "nibblers"/electric shears work well but remove about an 1/8" of material when cutting so take that into consideration before you start your cuts 

if you dont feel like springing for a hole saw you can use a CD, sharpie and a jigsaw with a fine tooth metal blade to get the same results (for 120mm opening) 

i dont know if anyone mentioned it but there is also a hole puncher that can be used. it works by first drilling a hole then you place one half on one side of the material the other on the other side, there is a bolt that passes through the first half and threads into the second. after you do that just keep tightening the bolt until presto!

if all else fails you could get a small oxy/acety torch and light her up!


----------



## candle_86 (Mar 24, 2008)

lol, i use a jig saw, my table saw, heck i even used a circular saw, but ya gotta know what your doing or your gonna mess alot up there. For cutting holes i like a drill actully with a hole cutting blade, i forget the technical name, but it works very well, just use the metal cutting one and preferably the diamond edged ones, they cut cleaner and take forever to dull. Also if you make a mistake, get some bondo, ive actully done this to fix case dents ect before or i once cut to far and just patched it with bondo, just be careful once you patch or the bondo will break off.

then agian, i grew up around this stuff and took metal shop in school. My dad was always doing metal work to the cars, either fixing them, or taking a quater panel off that was rusted and i learned most of my tricks from him.


----------

